# Very Early Bee-Gees



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Awww Bless... ...who knew they would be superstars when they grew up...R.I.P>.Robin and Maurice..we miss you still


----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2014)

Remember when A&E presented the show, "Live By Request?" 






I really would have liked to have the privilege of meeting and speaking with Barry Gibb. He had an interview in "Rolling Stone" magazine not too long ago that I thought was excellent and showed a side of him that most fans never see, myself included. I think if you read it, you will really enjoy it.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/barry-gibb-the-last-brother-20140704


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 9, 2014)

For Christmas this year, we got the DVD Saturday Night Fever and the Bee Gees Anniversary DVD Concert done in Las Vegas. I've never seen the entire movie of Saturday Night Fever, but do have a CD with a couple of Bee Gees songs on it. Love the song, You Should Be Dancing!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm a life long fan of the Bee=gees, and have seen just about every interview they've ever done...When brothers' Andy, and twins Maurice and Robin died, Barry didn't cry..

..but some time later after Robin ( the last brother to die) he was giving this Interview, and he breaks down for the first time, and feels he has to apologise for it, poor guy!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone remember the 4th brother........Andy Gibb? He was a singer as well and I remember him co-hosting the tv music show, Solid Gold. The other host was Marilyn McCoo (The 5th Dimension singer). Use to watch Solid Gold, Midnight Special, sometimes Soul Train and definitely American Bandstand.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2014)

CR..if you read my post above yours I mention Andy the youngest Gibb brother..  sadly he along with the other brothers fell victim to several addictions and while the others managed to fight off their demons Andy never did..and the result was inevitable. Such a waste of a young and talented life. 


....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 10, 2014)

Wasn't Barry the hot looking dude w/beard and long thick hair? I remember one girl telling me (around 1978), "what I wouldn't give to have one date with Barry!"


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes he was, and now at 68 years old ,  older a little heavier , and hair is a bit thinner ...

Then.... (1970s-80's)







Now...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting that Holly, I never saw them perform so young.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2015)

Loved the BeeGees. 

Someone mentioned Andy...I remember he had a relationship with Victoria Principal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2015)

Barry Gibb, "Don't Cry Alone." This song has meaning to me also. (Sorry, Holly, I missed seeing your post.)


----------

